# Carving small free-form bowls and spoons



## annis (Mar 1, 2019)

I want to carve bowls no larger than about 12" by 12". I'm just not one to get into those huge dough bowls and things so I won't need an adze. I plan to use found wood like limbs and such.

I have a Mastercarver with a reciprocating handpiece and a flexcut 1/2" spoon gouge. I would like to find a one incher if I can. I also have a DeWalt 4 1/2" angle grinder but I don't know what would be best accessories for my size bowl carving. What can anyone recommend?
Thanks
Annis


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have used a Kutzall donut disk on a angle grinder for carving but do not know if it would work on a bowl.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Your choice of carving tools will not assure success with your plans. Woodcarving skill involves acquiring experience with woods, technique, etc. Freeform bowls present some special challenges, especially in found wood. One major challenge is bringing the wood layers together at the bottom of a bowl. If you find the wood is hard and splintery, it becomes nearly impossible.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Flexcut has some near or over the 1 inch width you mention: https://www.flexcut.com/home/category/wood-carving-tools/mallet-tools/individual-mallet-tools


----------

